
Building a CRUD Application with Flask and SQLAlchemy - sixhobbits
https://www.codementor.io/garethdwyer/building-a-crud-application-with-flask-and-sqlalchemy-dm3wv7yu2
======
sixhobbits
Hi, author here :) I've written a few similar posts and would love to get
feedback from HN.

Using PostgreSQL through SQLAlchemy[0]

Flask vs Django[1]

[0] [https://www.compose.com/articles/using-postgresql-through-
sq...](https://www.compose.com/articles/using-postgresql-through-sqlalchemy/)

[1] [https://www.codementor.io/garethdwyer/flask-vs-django-why-
fl...](https://www.codementor.io/garethdwyer/flask-vs-django-why-flask-might-
be-better-4xs7mdf8v)

